
SageDB: a learned database system - ketralnis
https://blog.acolyer.org/2019/01/16/sagedb-a-learned-database-system/
======
pjscott
Whenever learned database indexes come up, people get worried about worst-case
performance compared to the predictability of B-trees. So, to preemptively
clarify: the B-tree alternatives used in SageDB are able to give the same
logarithmic upper bounds on query time, but can often do much better in terms
of size and speed when there's exploitable structure in the data.

------
sctb
Another recent post about SageDB:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18836456](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18836456).

------
arbie
An exciting development. Are there equivalent research avenues into API
optimization?

------
rhizome
Trademark alert.

